
Announcing the First Alpha Release of TiDB - c4pt0r
http://www.pingcap.com/posts/alpha-release.html
======
c4pt0r
After months of hard work, we are excited to announce the alpha release of
TiDB. With this milestone, TiDB becomes an ACID compliant distributed RDBMS.

TL;DR:

1\. Use HBase with a cross-row transaction layer as underlying KV storage.

2\. MySQL protocol server is ready.

3\. Asynchronous schema update.

